# Wether or doe?



## lauramae86 (Oct 8, 2013)

I'm getting two Nigerian dwarf babies in the spring as pets. Should I get weathers or does? If I get wethers, do they retain all the gross buck habits like peeing on themselves and humping everything?


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

If wethered properly, they should have no bucky traits. Generally wethers are chosen as pets. Does are great too, but you have to deal with their heat cycles.


----------



## Catahoula (Feb 12, 2013)

If you just want couple pets and don't ever plan on breeding them, then get two wethers. It is usually cheapest to buy wethers.


----------



## LeahMeit (Sep 16, 2013)

I have whethers and one buck.
They ALL hump everything!
I'd love a doe...although I'm not sure I'm up to doing baby care yet.


----------



## goatiegirl (Jan 7, 2013)

Last fall we decided to get two wethers for pets the following Spring just like you!

After visiting this site obsessively and learning so much I decided that I wanted to at least try the breeding and milking thing so we got on a waiting list for a doe and a wether.
We ended up getting two does instead.

They are now 7 months old. I can't wait until next year when I can breed them. Not sure how it will work out, if I will like the milking or if we will be able to part with the babies to sell, but I think it will be fun trying.

Long story short, too late, I like having the option open to me to try and if it doesn't work out, then the girls will be just pets for us just like we originally planned.......

Something to think about.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

For just pets, don't get a buck. They pee on themselves and stink. Wethers don't do that.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Wethers are good, if you never plan on breeding down the road, but, you have to watch and be careful with Urinary Calculi.
With Doe's, you don't have to worry about that and if you want babies down the road, you can have them.


----------



## Chopsgoats (Aug 20, 2013)

If you purchase them young and bottle feed, there is nothing like the bond you will have with wethers and they are soooo sweet. I've raised two for the last 13 yrs. i have also recently purchased a doe... If I were to choose it wouldn't even be close !! Love my boys


----------



## just_plain_bob (May 4, 2013)

I got 2 wethers this past spring as pets and they are great.


----------



## lauramae86 (Oct 8, 2013)

Great advice, guys. I'm so nervous about urinary calculi though!


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

As long as they have a simple diet of grass hay, they should be fine. You can also feed an alfalfa/grass hay mix. Or add a little ammonium chloride to their minerals.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

lauramae86 said:


> Great advice, guys. I'm so nervous about urinary calculi though!


With a simple and balanced diet, they should be just fine.  As a safeguard, I do add ammonium chloride to their minerals, and I like adding lemonaid to their water to help acidify their pee. :laugh: But really, the biggest key is proper diet.


----------



## OakHollowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

I have a pet Nubian whether. He is a spoiled 180 pound baby, and he has the best personality. He was surgically castrated at 13 weeks, and he has never had any bucky smells or behaviors. For a pet, I definitely recommend a whether.


----------



## CAjerseychick (Sep 21, 2013)

We ended up with a 6month old wether (he had grown up with the almost 6 month old doeling that came with the yearling doe)-- so far he is soo mellow and inqusitive and not as shy as the others (although they are all fairly friendly)...
It made me sad though I just checked on them, the females were sleeping side by side on the ground in the middle of the goat pen, and he was all by himself in one corner under the porch overhang (its bedded down thick with straw for them)-- I thought they would all group together.....?


----------

